# Der Sex Pakt: Deutscher Trailer zur Komödie mit John Cena



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. März 2018)

*Der Sex Pakt: Deutscher Trailer zur Komödie mit John Cena*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Der Sex Pakt: Deutscher Trailer zur Komödie mit John Cena* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Der Sex Pakt: Deutscher Trailer zur Komödie mit John Cena*


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. März 2018)

*Der Sex Pakt: Deutscher Trailer zur Komödie mit John Cena*

Ich bin definitiv zu alt für diese Art "Humor". Nicht ein einziges mal gelacht bei dem Trailer.
Der Film wird nicht geschaut.


----------



## sft211 (10. März 2018)

*AW: Der Sex Pakt: Deutscher Trailer zur Komödie mit John Cena*

Naja die Stelle mit dem Schlacuh war schon nicht schlecht aber gebe dir recht  ist wie mit Spielen die werden je älter man wird/ist immer langweilger..


----------



## Schwarzseher (10. März 2018)

*AW: Der Sex Pakt: Deutscher Trailer zur Komödie mit John Cena*

Warum spielt jemand mit so einem Body auch eine Komödie?
Fand das bei Arnie und the Rock Dwayne Johnson auch nicht so ideal.


----------



## Rollora (10. März 2018)

*AW: Der Sex Pakt: Deutscher Trailer zur Komödie mit John Cena*

Was genau hat jetzt der Körperbau damit zu tun ob man Komödien spielen sollte?
Letztlich sind Arnies Komödien lustiger als so vieles was jetzt so im Kino läuft (inkl diesem Film hier).
Three Billboards war ganz witzig


----------



## nurfbold (10. März 2018)

*AW: Der Sex Pakt: Deutscher Trailer zur Komödie mit John Cena*

Dagegen ist American Pie ja noch richtig niveauvoll..


----------



## Nazzy (10. März 2018)

*AW: Der Sex Pakt: Deutscher Trailer zur Komödie mit John Cena*

John Cena hat ungefähr soviel Charisma wie eine Scheibe Toast


----------



## tdi-fan (11. März 2018)

*AW: Der Sex Pakt: Deutscher Trailer zur Komödie mit John Cena*



Rollora schrieb:


> Letztlich sind Arnies Komödien lustiger als so vieles was jetzt so im Kino läuft (inkl diesem Film hier).
> Three Billboards war ganz witzig



Du meinst "Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri" ? Den fand ich nicht witzig, sondern eher traurig. 

B2T: Solche Filme wie der im Trailer finde ich eher anspruchslos, evtl. fürn DVD-Abend mit Freunden, bei dem sich eh mehr unterhalten wird anstatt Film geguckt.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2018)

*AW: Der Sex Pakt: Deutscher Trailer zur Komödie mit John Cena*

Am Besten waren die leuchtenden Schuhe, die kurz mal zu sehen waren.


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. März 2018)

*AW: Der Sex Pakt: Deutscher Trailer zur Komödie mit John Cena*

@ Rollora


> Was genau hat jetzt der Körperbau damit zu tun ob man Komödien spielen sollte?



Natürlich kann man die Rollen spielen,aber finde es einfach nicht passend.
Rocky oder Conan würde mit Stan Laurel auch nicht so prickelnd rüberkommen
Erfolg ist halt nicht garantiert da muss man halt gute Angebote bekommen und etwas Glück haben.Zb. wie Batista ein anderer Wrestler (Guardians of the G.)Von the Rock mal ganz abgesehen.Des Geldes wegen bräuchten die das sowieso nicht zu machen.


----------



## Rollora (14. März 2018)

*AW: Der Sex Pakt: Deutscher Trailer zur Komödie mit John Cena*



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Du meinst "Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri" ? Den fand ich nicht witzig, sondern eher traurig.


Der Humor in dem Film ist halt nicht jedermanns sache, ich fand ihn den lustigsten FIlm seit langem. Aber es ist halt kein Slapstick oder "ich hau noch schnell einen coolen Spruch raus weil ich bin ein Superheld" Comicfilm. 





Schwarzseher schrieb:


> @ Rollora
> 
> 
> Natürlich kann man die Rollen spielen,aber finde es einfach nicht passend.
> ...


Macht man halt, damit man später nicht Typecasted wird und zeigen kann, dass man auch in andere Genres passt.
Also in den richtigen Komödien macht genau diese Figur den Unterschied. Ein Danny Devito hätte halt die Rollen von Arnie nicht spielen können, an seiner Seite ist der Kontrast aber ein willkommener Running Gag


----------

